# PPSG



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have wanted a ppsg for a long time was fortunate enough to finally get one. I've only put about 200 shots threw it and it's been great. I set it up to shoot 3/8 steel with 3/4" straight cut 0.40 latex and 6" active length. "I'd recommend this shooter to people who shoot TTF with smaller gaps."
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

